# Gangsta



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 14, 2011)

Gangsta
by Kosuke




			
				Baka-Updates summary said:
			
		

> You wanna get rid of someone? Nicolas and Warrick your two neighborly gangsters also known as ?Benriya? are for hire!



Genre: Action, Romance, Seinen
Three chapters are currently out. You can read them over at EGScan's reader. It makes me think Dogs a little, a good thing. Even though it has the whole violence to it I also think it does something nice about shots of the characters' pasts. Hints of what may have happened.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2011)

Rather enjoyable manga.  I like the light-hearted tone though I do expect it to change.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2011)

Pretty decent so far, it has potential to be something good.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2011)

Exceptional manga. Although the art does get on me a little.

So far it's pretty interesting, but I don't really know where the series is heading towards.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 14, 2011)

Just checked it out and it's pretty damn interesting so far.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2011)

Chapter 4 is now out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some badass moves all around. Had to laugh when Nic thought that the other guy had insane strength when he didn't end up getting hurt at all. I already like that menacing doctor, my usual type. xD I also love the silly little bird extras after each chapter. They are far too adorable.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn, Nic was totally BAMFing it. Wait, does anyone say that?
Though I gotta say the Doctor stole the chapter for me. He was just fucking awesome.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't think anyone else read this here! Nic was always badass ever since his debut as being a deaf modern swordsman. Reminds me of Hijikata from Until Death Do Us Part, the Doctor is badass as well.


----------



## Inimicus (Jul 13, 2011)

I've really enjoyed this manga so far, the characters are not only interesting but badass too. The artwork is also nicely done, I like that the author doesn't hold back on using tones. I'm eager to see where this story will go.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 14, 2011)

This is great, I'm drawn in already. 

Lovely art, interesting characters, cool concept and bags of potential..

Shit's gangsta!  Pun intended.


----------



## AllThisPower (Jul 14, 2011)

Any black people?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 14, 2011)

Very cool so far. Definitely gonna follow this.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 14, 2011)

Gangsta is definitely the right word to describe this badass manga. 



AllThisPower said:


> Any black people?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter 5's out.

I'm gonna enjoy.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter 5

Reading at the speed of light. 

*Edit:* Aw, so Nic and Worick have matching tats. Cute. :33
Even though the Benriya seem popular, Nic gets his fair share of hate as a tagged.

And it's nice to see Alex sudying up on sign language

Big Mama must have a damn long reach to pat Worick on the head from the other side of the table. 
Can't wait to see who the sick girl is.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 20, 2011)

Tribal tat, get at 'em. 

Lol at Worick trying to get Nic in on datass


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty good manga, and that women they took in is BANG TIDY.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

This is pretty cool
I'll definitely follow this series


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 20, 2011)

Love how everyone except for Alex are so blas? about the violence going on around them. And through it all they insistant on staying independent even with their contacts with such powerful people. Worick made me happy with how he stood up for Nic. Who seems to be getting a lot of hate around. Doesn't help that there's that shadowy connection with the koukonshu out there.


SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Pretty good manga, and that women they took in is BANG TIDY.


This is probably the first time I've seen someone say bang tidy, lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 2, 2011)

Chapter 6 was good..

I liked the interactions..I'm getting more and more curious about that 'sick girl'..Worick's 'flashback' with her in the kitchen imply she was 'part' of their group..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 2, 2011)

Link for Chapter 6

*Edit:* Damn, when Worick came back with the ingredients I thought Alex failed so much at cooking that she bruised herself all over and cut her hair off.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2011)

Not much of a shock that Nic can't cook worth anything. Although the knife part was extra funny considering his usual skill in handling dangerous situations. I don't think he should be the one to call someone else's cooking so-so. xD


Pez-Key Humbug said:


> *Edit:* Damn, when Worick came back with the ingredients I thought Alex failed so much at cooking that she bruised herself all over and cut her hair off.


Thanks for the link, and oh lol, that would be amazing.


----------



## Inimicus (Sep 16, 2011)

Pesky Bug said:


> Link for Chapter 6
> 
> *Edit:* Damn, when Worick came back with the ingredients I thought Alex failed so much at cooking that she bruised herself all over and cut her hair off.



I had the exact same thought when i first read this chapter.


----------



## Inimicus (Oct 23, 2011)

Chapter 7 is out.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 23, 2011)

More good shit from Gangsta. Chapter's ain't coming frequent enough. 

Poor Cody, Nic's more interested in the wanted posters. 
But all these small hints to what's happened in the past are killing me.


----------



## Inimicus (Oct 23, 2011)

Agreed. I wish this wasn't a monthly series. 

Alex's previous stint as a hooker seems to have taken a greater toll on her then she lets on. Worrick is also impressing me more and more with every chapter. The next chapter looks like it will have some good action in it.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn Im ready for the next one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2011)

Seeing the duo being questioned and making fun of their wanted posters was hilariously casual. But it still dropping bits of information of their darker past. And Alex left alone reveals more about her as well. I don't know how or if these screwed up people can manage to help each other through life. But ahhh, the little birdie specials tickle me every time. :3


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 26, 2011)

Just started reading this thanks to Pesky Bug. Really enjoying it so far. Great art, great characters and interesting story. Also, obligatory mention about how Worrick looks like Badou Nails from Dogs: Bullets and Carnage, but I'm sure that has been mentioned a million times.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 26, 2011)

More people reading Gangsta is good. It's some top-class shit. But the way between chapters will kill me.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 27, 2011)

I've read chapters 1-7 in one sitting and still couldn't get enough of it. Wish the updates were more frequent though. So far, things have been pretty interesting and I'm looking forward to the unfolding of the duo's past.


----------



## Inimicus (Oct 28, 2011)

^Same here. Nick and Worrick seem to have a long history but so far we've only been teased with a couple panels at a time. 

Also, are the english scans completely caught up yet or are they a few chapters behind?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 18, 2011)

Chapter 8 on the horizon.


----------



## Inimicus (Nov 18, 2011)

Edit: Pesky beat me to it.

I'm liking Danny the Gunslinger.

Next chapter looks like it's going to have one badass fight.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, Danny's pretty awesome.

And I gotta say this tagged, Doug, caught me by surprise. When he was revealed last chapter, from the perspective, he looked like a big bloke. Pretty slick, Kosuke, pretty slick.


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 19, 2011)

That tanned girl needs more screen time. Or even better a side story of her previous life as a prostitue. Uncut and uncensored.


Damn, that girl is oh so fly!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol, and Nic just walks on buy and picks up a severed head with a look of curiosity. Can't say I like the new guy any but it was funny how he complimented Danny and then called him a shitty normal. And to top that off, betting on the fight like he has no worries, ha. I do tend to like the older gentlemen type.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 2, 2011)

Nic's gonna slice that brat with an adult's voice up..

Can't wait.


----------



## KnockxKnock (Dec 2, 2011)

Really badass manga, I'll follow it from now on. Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2011)

Chapter 9 was released not that long ago. 
post


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao, trunk or tadpole?! Worick's great.  Looks like Nic is at the point where he's about to get bailed out by someone else badass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 28, 2011)

Had some trouble following the fight this chapter..had to read it twice.

It's getting interesting, shame it takes ages for the chapters to come out.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 29, 2012)

Chapter 10's out already and I haven't even read 9 yet... I feel ashamed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 1, 2012)

Gina was one scary lady, but I can't imagine someone meek dealing with these guys. Not like her brutality is effective any on the more extreme ones from how things almost went this time around. As for Alex here's hoping she just fled and something horrible didn't happen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 10, 2012)

Time to catch up.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 10, 2012)

I only just now read Chapter 10 (fuck me..) and I didn't notice before that Benriya use an old school phone. Hardcore, man.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 8, 2012)

Chapter 11 came out a couple days ago.
Ch.7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good to see that Alex is getting some help with what is going on and that what she is going through is actually a type of withdrawl. The headbutt was a perfect way to end the chapter. 




edit: Chapters 12 and 13 are also out now.
Ch.7


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do so lovely flashbacks. Giving their partnership more depth and all. I couldn't help but smile at the wobbly writing of both their names by the end of chapter 13.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2012)

I read that chapter like three months ago, where?s mah chapter 15?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 17, 2012)

Lost in time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope, it?s right here

Gangsta 15


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 19, 2012)

Some more epic bonding between Worrick and Nic and a history lesson on the Twilights (a word I can no longer take seriously, fyi). 

Though something's bugging me- is "Worrick" supposed to be a nickname for Wallace, or is his name Wallace Worrick?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my, more people posting in here.  But ah, my heart, the two hurting kids and their growing friendship. 


Pesky Bug said:


> Twilights (a word I can no longer take seriously, fyi).


lol, yes, that's my feeling exactly.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 16, 2012)

Chapter 16

Feels like ages since last chapter. Even though from what I gather, the RAWs are a few chapters ahead...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

going by Nic?s grin, party is going to start soon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 20, 2012)

Motherfucking Nic slicing people up. 
Seemed like they had an awkward relationship at first that mellowed down over the years.

Plenty of tension within the Twilight community. And it doesn't look like it's calming down any time soon.

lolposter


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 23, 2012)

Gangsta is one of those series I keep having to look at past chapters of to remember what happened. But still, well worth it and one of the few I wouldn't just drop from waiting too long.  

Danny's as smooth as always, love the way he found the bug. But yes, looks like exciting times up ahead now that the look at the past has been suspended a bit.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 15, 2013)

Gangsta is the shit! So many great characters, I really like how Worick's character is built up as well.


----------



## Kanki (May 27, 2013)

Just got up to date with the series....amazing so far! 

I had a feeling that Nic  had killed Wawrick's family....
If there's one out every month, then the next chapter should be out any time now?

Shame this manga isn't more popular though. Only 3 pages? Should have it's own damn section! Hope they adapt it into an anime some day.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't stopped by here in awhile, but chapter 21 came out a couple days ago.
Ch.247-249

And man, was that one intense chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought it was chapter 22 already


----------



## Cflip12 (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally a new scan!   23 has come out, anyone still reading this?  Things are getting interesting.

Wish the raws for this didn't take so long to come out, just recently found out this was up to 30 on tumblr.


----------



## rajin (Jul 16, 2014)

*29 to 34 + characters info

Ch.45
Ch.45
Ch.45
Ch.45
Ch.45
Ch.45*


----------



## rajin (Aug 21, 2014)

*ANIME IS ANNOUNCED 

proceeds to recruit him as Vice-Director
*


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2015)

What is the author up to, there hasn't been a chapter for at least 4 months.


----------



## churchblue (Aug 9, 2015)

Found links to Chapter 37-41. 41 is the current one.
all i know is from the thread on BA:


----------



## churchblue (Aug 10, 2015)

anyone interested?


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what was the point of killing that guy...I don't get it


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 23, 2015)

churchblue said:


> anyone interested?



Interested into what?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 1, 2015)

seems there's a prequel story now, Ganstaursed. Curious who else they may focus on since it seems Marco is being focused on right now.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh geez, what an amazing art style! I love it already. Gonna definitely follow!


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2015)

Gangsta is a very good seinen series.


----------



## Greidy (Apr 20, 2016)

Excellent manga, surprised this only has 4 pages 



Punk Zebra said:


> What is the author up to, there hasn't been a chapter for at least 4 months.



It's on hiatus because the author is sick.
Hopefully, she'll get better soon.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 21, 2016)

been awhile since i saw this page pop up, looking forward to the continuation, it was getting so good


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm still reading this, some group just picked it back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Jun 27, 2018)

Had almost forgotten about this series, good to see it's back.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2018)

We still have to wait a ton for the chapters tho, its not been too long since hiatus ended and shit is monthly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 27, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> We still have to wait a ton for the chapters tho, its not been too long since hiatus ended and shit is monthly.


Goddamit. Well, at least this series is still alive. I was reading it some years ago and the translation just stopped all of a sudden. It's good it's getting translated again.


----------

